
ABC News Broadcasts Fake Syria Bombing Video That's from KY Military Show - WillPostForFood
https://gizmodo.com/abc-news-broadcasts-fake-syria-bombing-video-thats-actu-1839028685
======
sarcasmatwork
No need to confirm its real, just want to be the first ones with a BREAKING
STORY! I wish MSM would be held more accountable.

~~~
untog
What you are reading _is_ accountability.

> “We’ve taken down video that aired on ‘World News Tonight Sunday’ and ‘Good
> Morning America’ this morning that appeared to be from the Syrian border
> immediately after questions were raised about its accuracy. ABC News regrets
> the error,” an ABC News spokesperson told Gizmodo via email.

~~~
verdverm
Have they broadcast their error on the same place they broadcast the original?

Or will they let people continue to believe the original by putting the
retraction where most people won't think to find it, if they even decide to
double check?

~~~
sarcasmatwork
That is what I as getting at. They broadcasted it before confirming what it
was. Gotta have that breaking story..

Yes, gizmodo is doing the accountability checking, but without them saying
anything how long would ABC let everyone think its real?

